#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Apc 5a -20

## antonius

como configurar esse apc 5a -20
rede ponto a ponto tenho um link de 120mega
na cpc 5a -20 só consigo 20mega distância de 1km e 50m

----------


## Aurio

posta as configurações da APC, para que possamos ajudar.

----------


## Bitok1

Os 120Mb não vai ter como, a LAN vai limitar em 100Mbps, pois a LAN é Fast e não Giga.

Esse rádio é bom, passa bem mais que isso entre as interfaces wireless, mas a lan vai limitar.


Se está conseguindo só 20Mb, tem que verificar o de praxe, canal, alinhamento, modulação, interferência, etc... Nessa distância consegue facilmente passar os 100Mb que é o máximo efetivo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> como configurar esse apc 5a -20
> rede ponto a ponto tenho um link de 120mega
> na cpc 5a -20 só consigo 20mega distância de 1km e 50m


Bom dia antonius.

Assim como os colega @*Aurio* comentou, poste aqui alguns prints das telas de configurações Wireless e Wireless avançadas dos seus APC 5A-20. Poste aqui também um print da análise de espectro feita no local pra que possamos fazer a escolha do canal de operação do seu enlace.

----------


## TheGodfather

> Bom dia antonius.
> 
> Assim como os colega @*Aurio* comentou, poste aqui alguns prints das telas de configurações Wireless e Wireless avançadas dos seus APC 5A-20. Poste aqui também um print da análise de espectro feita no local pra que possamos fazer a escolha do canal de operação do seu enlace.


Quando a Intelbras lançará rádios 5.8 com portas gigabit ou sfp e uma capacidade de uns 200Mb pelo menos?? E com a mesma qualidade dos APC-5M

----------


## DJFabio

Olá galera, eu também comprei essa antena achando que iria trafegar os 200mb que tenho aqui disponível tranquilamente ou pelo menos entre uns 150 a 180mb, mas nada disso, estou tenho picos de 100mb apenas e mesmo assim muito instável. Descobri isso hoje falando com o fabricante, que decepção, agora antena já compra e ja estaladas fica difícil de devolver, vou tentar vende-las e ver se dou conta de compra um par das Mimosa B5 Lite, o preço que não ajuda, mas não estou achando outra antena com valor mais em conta. Se alguém tiver uma dica ficarei grato.

----------


## Bitok1

> Olá galera, eu também comprei essa antena achando que iria trafegar os 200mb que tenho aqui disponível tranquilamente ou pelo menos entre uns 150 a 180mb, mas nada disso, estou tenho picos de 100mb apenas e mesmo assim muito instável. Descobri isso hoje falando com o fabricante, que decepção, agora antena já compra e ja estaladas fica difícil de devolver, vou tentar vende-las e ver se dou conta de compra um par das Mimosa B5 Lite, o preço que não ajuda, mas não estou achando outra antena com valor mais em conta. Se alguém tiver uma dica ficarei grato.


Tem que olhar as especificações do equipamento antes de comprar.
Se conseguiu 100Mb, então é o máximo que ele trafega visto que a porta é Fast e não Giga.

Equipamento barato pra 200Mb não tem, o mais em conta talvez seja PowerBeam AC.

----------


## DJFabio

Essa PowerBeam AC ela tem porta lan gigabit? Estava vendo as especificações e não achei nada a respeito. Outra antena q estava vendo é da marca Mimosa B5-Lite, acho dela no ML +- no valor de 1000 a 1200 reais o par, e nas especificações consta porta gigabit. O que vc acha dessa marca?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tem que olhar as especificações do equipamento antes de comprar.
> Se conseguiu 100Mb, então é o máximo que ele trafega visto que a porta é Fast e não Giga.
> 
> Equipamento barato pra 200Mb não tem, o mais em conta talvez seja PowerBeam AC.


Olá,

Correto Bitok1, atingindo 100Mbps em um sentido já está no máximo. Lembrando que a Intelbras já trabalha nos rádios com desempenho de 200Mbps e linha AC.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Correto Bitok1, atingindo 100Mbps em um sentido já está no máximo. Lembrando que a Intelbras já trabalha nos rádios com desempenho de 200Mbps e linha AC.


que modelos AC ??

----------


## dmarcio

Quais os modelos da Intelbrás suporta mais de 100MB, e possui protocolo AC?

Também quero saber.

Marcio.





> Olá,
> 
> Correto Bitok1, atingindo 100Mbps em um sentido já está no máximo. Lembrando que a Intelbras já trabalha nos rádios com desempenho de 200Mbps e linha AC.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> que modelos AC ??





> Quais os modelos da Intelbrás suporta mais de 100MB, e possui protocolo AC?
> 
> Também quero saber.
> 
> Marcio.


Bom dia,

Não possuímos modelos com essas características no momento, porem já estamos trabalhando no desenvolvimento de rádios com porta Gigabit e tecnologia AC.

----------


## DIAZ

Pessoal, instalei um ponto a ponto com 2 WOM 5A, porém funciona de 3 a 4 dias e tenho que reiniciar o cliente para funcionar, alguém sobe o que está acontecendo?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pessoal, instalei um ponto a ponto com 2 WOM 5A, porém funciona de 3 a 4 dias e tenho que reiniciar o cliente para funcionar, alguém sobe o que está acontecendo?


Olá DIAZ,

O Tempo Online do equipamento zera? caso não, nos envie um print do log do sistema do rádio momento da queda.

----------

